
Revealed: Facebook's internal rulebook on sex, terrorism and violence - H4CK3RM4N
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/may/21/revealed-facebook-internal-rulebook-sex-terrorism-violence?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
coolgeek
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14388102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14388102)

